# Romel reins?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

What are you showing in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sheez So Hollywood (Mar 26, 2012)

Just western pleasure and reining.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You can show in romals unles the event rulebook states otherwise. However, I would think you'd want to give the judge less reason to think you're different. The more they are looking at what type of reins you have the less they will be looking at your horse. Although it is legal, that is just something to bear in mind when choosing your reins. I can't imagine it would be a huge deal with a good judge but you never know nowadays.


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

Go a head abd use them of you are more comfortable with them unless, like stated above, that there is something not allowing you to in the rule book. Also I know where you are coming from!  I grew up showing Morgan's and the switched to a POA I showed with romels until I was comfortable and had good equation with split.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sheez So Hollywood (Mar 26, 2012)

I am more comfortable with romels. im fine with splits but i feel awkward sometimes with my free arm..


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sheez So Hollywood said:


> I am more comfortable with romels. im fine with splits but i feel awkward sometimes with my free arm..


I agree, I like romels! I always have the urge to ride two handed with leather split reins.

I believe, like Sorrel said-dependent on your assoc., that romel reins are exceptable for both reining and western pleasure and even required in some reined cowhorse classes.


----------

